# New toy time.....maybe



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Right, 

So with the buggy all but sold, ive still got an itch.....and permission to scratch that itch.

I know i *****ed and whinged about garage space, this is true, however, the plan is that whatever i buy i can park on the drive, move at will and drive etc, because it wont be a resto project and it will have a roof....

So, it needs to be fun. It needs to be fast. It needs to handle and be capable of the odd track day. Basically another hot hatch, ideally one that is perhaps at the bottom of its market and beginning to increase in value (hmmmmmm, this all sounds very, very familiar....!) so that i wont loose any money on it when i come to sell it.

Budget is about £4k max. My shortlist is as follows:

Clio 197 or F1
Another Rallye (told you this was all a bit familiar)
Maybe an Edition 30 Golf but beyond the budget i think

And thats about as far as ive got. Really do like the Clio. If i were to get another Rallye, it would have to be white and im likely to be waiting a while although a good one will be worth buying and holding on to....

Is there anything else i should be considering?

Thanks


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Not a hatch but e36 328i.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Fiesta ST150, Mini Cooper S R53, Ford Puma, Suzuki Swift, Mazda MX5. Ok some don't meet the fast section but sometimes its not about speed.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Renault sport Megan

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Again not a hatch, but I won't be fulfilling my duties if I don't bleat on about it :lol:

Honda Accord Type R.

A daily driver made to take to the track at weekends. £3k should see you a good example, in standard form it will surprise many a car on track and with a few choice mods it will surprise many more. Watch out for bulkhead rust on most now, but it is fixable.

With 25 years of Honda celebrated last year, the forgotten Type R gained massive motoring press acclaim and values of good examples are only going to go up. Last of the true Type R spirit, hand built engines, underestimated and understated (well maybe not the spoiler). Recent high profile auctions have fetched £7k for not particularly special ATRs.

486 on the UK roads + a handful in Europe. https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/honda_accord_type-r - for comparison, there are something like 2500 Ford Capris in the Uk.

Vtec smiles.

Anyhoo...this one's mine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a hatch with a cracker of an engine.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201807288898559?atmobcid=soc3

I'd also consider a 6 cylinder E46 BMW or even a Z4 if you don't need 4 seats. Also don't overlook a Mazda MX5. They lack speed, but are real fun.

There's also Focus STs and Astra VXRs at this kind of money.

You'll also get a MK1 Mazda 3 MPS for £4000. They are much faster than you'd think. They are also completely under the radar. The issue is they are very expensive for road tax.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

wish wash said:


> Not a hatch but e36 328i.


Had an E36 328i cab a number of years back



SteveTDCi said:


> Fiesta ST150, Mini Cooper S R53, Ford Puma, Suzuki Swift, Mazda MX5. Ok some don't meet the fast section but sometimes its not about speed.


Im 6'2, 22 stone.....all about the fit.....id look like the dad from the Incredibles or Bowser from mariokart in any of them!



Kenan said:


> Renault sport Megan
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, decent cars. Plenty of potential from the turbo lump......cant get past the massive ar$e though...



Shiny said:


> Again not a hatch, but I won't be fulfilling my duties if I don't bleat on about it :lol:
> 
> Honda Accord Type R.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, very interesting!



Kerr said:


> It's a hatch with a cracker of an engine.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201807288898559?atmobcid=soc3
> 
> ...


Again, some decent choices there. The one series, not for me. Whilst it may have a great engine, its fugly.

Z4 is a possibility...

MX5, no thanks.

Focus - most will have been thrashed/modded etc andnthey drink fuel even faster than i do cider on a warm summer weekend evening....

Not a Mazda fan at all. The MPS is an interesting car but not sure its for me....


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Clio 197/F1 are great cars but if you're looking at that sort of age (F1) make sure you have a good test drive (from cold)

1st gear on these engines is stiff from cold until engine is warm (so don't be too put off by this) but more importantly check for any baulking/crunching between gears, especially downshift to 4th/3rd.
Synchro ring failures on the box are a known issue.

They are great handling little things. I've had a 172,182 and now a 200.
F1 version will help you retain a bit of money as its a desirable spec having recaros and cup packs as standard


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

James_R said:


> Clio 197/F1 are great cars but if you're looking at that sort of age (F1) make sure you have a good test drive (from cold)
> 
> 1st gear on these engines is stiff from cold until engine is warm (so don't be too put off by this) but more importantly check for any baulking/crunching between gears, especially downshift to 4th/3rd.
> Synchro ring failures on the box are a known issue.
> ...


Cheers for that bud! I was aware of the gearbox issues. I was also reading up on the very poor cold performance that dogged the engine in its very early days. Id imagine most have had the software update by now too.

Have seen a cheap F1. 82k, in Black. Looks ok. Deffo some cleaning work to do. 2 owners from new but lost history....going to check with Renault tomorrow to see if they can tell me anything. Cambelt and dephaser pulley may be a risk if i can find no history but its cheap enough to warrant a look


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

David & Goliath..

One of our FB group ATR owners chasing down a BMW (M3?) into a corner. Twice the BHP, twice the torque, 18 years newer, probably fifteen times the value and bizarrely nearly twice the size! It's not all about power.

As they say though, no smoke without fire :devil:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

theres a good main spread in julys modern classics for the clio sport range from williams to the cup. new ones out tomo if you cant find it ive read this months and can send you it


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

kingswood said:


> theres a good main spread in julys modern classics for the clio sport range from williams to the cup. new ones out tomo if you cant find it ive read this months and can send you it


It's a cracking article that. Made me look into buying another Clio 182.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

With only a few months of decent British weather left, you'd be better off putting the time into the Rallye ; leaving you the garage space to progress rebuild etc during the winter months. Putting hours into searching, buying and then no doubt improving another car just takes time away from the Rallye.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Cheers for that bud! I was aware of the gearbox issues. I was also reading up on the very poor cold performance that dogged the engine in its very early days. Id imagine most have had the software update by now too.
> 
> Have seen a cheap F1. 82k, in Black. Looks ok. Deffo some cleaning work to do. 2 owners from new but lost history....going to check with Renault tomorrow to see if they can tell me anything. Cambelt and dephaser pulley may be a risk if i can find no history but its cheap enough to warrant a look


Yeah mate - worth a look.

Cambelt/Auxbelt around £450-500 at specialist, plus another £80 for a service on top.
Dephaser will add another £140 ish.

Just had Cambelt/Auxbelt/Waterpump/full service/coolant/brake fluid on my LY200 last week. And just had front and rear discs + pads delivered to me today.
Its been an expensive month. :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent buddy. 

Ok, here are the options from the NI contingent:-

Type R Civic
Leon Cupra R
VXR Astra
Mk5 GTi Golf
WRX Impreza

What do you reckon? I do still like the clio tbh. 

N


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

From the leftfield...

986 Boxster / 924 / 944?

If you're lucky you might get a solid do-er-up-er for £3k. Maybe.

Or a pile of rust.

Or a failed engine.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Excellent buddy.
> 
> Ok, here are the options from the NI contingent:-
> 
> ...


All good choices in their own way Niall, I just can't see me driving one of them. Leon and Golf too similar and then similar again to the daily...not a type r or an Astra fan.....subaru perhaps but not sure I'd find a decent one within budget. Will look though.



ttc6 said:


> From the leftfield...
> 
> 986 Boxster / 924 / 944?
> 
> ...


You do make me laugh Tom 

These are good choices, I suspect out of budget, certainly the 924 and 944. The market is already rapidly appreciating for these. 986 Boxter a possibility but it's only a two seater....

I am still liking this:







57 Plate, 82k, 3 owners from new. Price is sub £3.5k. MOT until Jan 19. Owners say the history is lost but has been serviced twice with them.

Local Renault dealer have no record of it on their books. Renault UKs only record is it having a cambelt, pulley and dephaser at 3 years old/22k which is two years early, but no servicing records, which is odd.

Highly unlikely to have been a fleet car, but someone must have cared about it to put it into Renault for a belt change 2 years early.....I'll suspect it's been at a specialist somewhere, rather than main dealer.

It's 90 miles away. I think it's worth me standing in front of it this weekend.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you know if the Clio has the drivers handbook with it?


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Again not a hatch, but I won't be fulfilling my duties if I don't bleat on about it :lol:
> 
> Honda Accord Type R.
> 
> ...


 I've had two in the past both great fun, looking. For a beater for a banger rally next year its either a atr or a t5 lol


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

wish wash said:


> Do you know if the Clio has the drivers handbook with it?


I dont know, why? Assume because the service record is in the handbook


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Tbh, even though I suggested a few others, if probably still prefer a RS Clio or Megane. 

Dad go and have a look at that one chum. Def sounds like it's been serviced, as you say. 

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

That's the plan for Saturday or Sunday Niall.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> That's the plan for Saturday or Sunday Niall.
> 
> I'll keep you posted!


Well????????? Any good?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Ben_W said:


> I dont know, why? Assume because the service record is in the handbook


Correct, the service bits in the back. Doesn't have a dedicated service book


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Well????????? Any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Didnt go.....spent the weekend trying to sort the buggy out.

New engine not happy at all.....


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ben_W said:


> Didnt go.....spent the weekend trying to sort the buggy out.
> 
> New engine not happy at all.....


What??????

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

rob267 said:


> What??????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah.....was supposed to be being picked up tomorrow....

Spent Friday night sorting most of the wiring out (a couple of small changes relating to changing cable length due to differing sensor positions between the corvair and vw engines and then the change from alternator back to dynamo). Finished them off saturday morning, only for it to be a complete bugger to start. Turning over very slowly, kicking back.

Left it with the guy who built it. Got a call Sunday morning to say altered a few bits and much better., from a starting point of view. Picked it up, drove it home. Definitely not right. Very down on power and running hot, and leaking oil from the LHS of the engine. Called him, bring it back he said.

Another call tonight saying it appears the distributor was faulty. Gave all the impressions of being timed correctly but clearly wasnt. Swapped out for a new item and its much, much better.

The oil leak remains. Given its position, its one of two things. Oil cooler, or cracked block. Oil coolers have been known to pass bench pressure tests but then leak in use. It may also just be a seating o ring. Worst case, the block is cracked, which may well have not shown up until now.

Im back tomorrow to help him pull and strip the engine. Will know more then.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud. That's a nightmare. Hope you manage to get it sorted, but. But I know you will. 

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Cracked block. Epic. Not something you'd know was there, but it's there. 

Spent all afternoon stripping all the stuff off the old engine, onto a new block assembly. Had it running by early evening. No apparent leaks or issues. Get it fully built and back into my buggy tomorrow for some road testing.


----------

